# Valet courses in Scotland



## GrantJR1975

Hello everyone,

My name is Grant, I'm new here. I hope your all fine today.

I was wondering if there are any Scottish car valet training courses available that anyone can point me in the direction of. I'm looking to get into valeting. 

I think there's a small gap in the market up my way so I figured it would be worth giving it a go. I'm a total novice buy looking to learn. 

Thank you in advance.

Grant.


----------



## ColinG

Grant

Chemical Guys UK do a 1 day detailing course, I went a couple of weekends ago and was very enjoyable, David knows his stuff and opportunity to buy products from the shop.

Cheers,
Colin.


----------



## dg_pug106gti

ColinG said:


> Grant
> 
> Chemical Guys UK do a 1 day detailing course, I went a couple of weekends ago and was very enjoyable, David knows his stuff and opportunity to buy products from the shop.
> 
> Cheers,
> Colin.


How was the day course? Interested in something like this aswell.
Have been doing it as a hobby with a PC7424 and wondering if it would be worth while or if it was for people with no experience and just starting.


----------



## GrantJR1975

ColinG said:


> Grant
> 
> Chemical Guys UK do a 1 day detailing course, I went a couple of weekends ago and was very enjoyable, David knows his stuff and opportunity to buy products from the shop.
> 
> Cheers,
> Colin.


Hey,

Thank you very much for the helpful info, I appreciate.

Regards

Grant


----------



## ColinG

dg_pug106gti said:


> How was the day course? Interested in something like this aswell.
> Have been doing it as a hobby with a PC7424 and wondering if it would be worth while or if it was for people with no experience and just starting.


The morning covered safe washing and drying technique and products, decontamination and prep for polishing.

The afternoon covered machine polishing with DAS 6 which was hands on, glazes, sealants, waxes, trim and tyre dressing, glass and interior.

The course does cover basics which if you are experienced you may already know, some things I knew, some reinforced what I thought I knew and other things I learnt. David did say they can do a more customised one on one type sessions, clearly I would expect that to cost a lot more.


----------



## dzzy

Angelwax in Renfrew were doing a detailing course during the summer, not sure whats covered as I've only saw it advertised on fb but looked pretty thorough!


----------

